# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Monitoring 3D Prints

## asteinmark

I have been using a tablet to stream video from my printer to my computer so I can monitor my prints when I'm away. The app I use streams the video feed from my tablet camera across the IP address. My tablet only gives me a forward perspective though and I would like something better. I'm looking for a much smaller camera that I can put inside my printer in the upper front corner that will work independently of a computer. Any suggestions?

P.S. Some helpful information: I'm a college student and don't own my IP adress. I don't need stream privacy and I have been able to stream it across the IP address. I can print my own mount for the camera.

----------


## MiniMadRyan

Look into OctoPrint using a raspberry pi and camera, probably the best solution available!

----------


## asteinmark

> Look into OctoPrint using a raspberry pi and camera, probably the best solution available!


I've heard of some people using it. Does it stream across the IP address or can it be accessed from a different network (i.e. 4G or different wireless network)? I understand the main functionality of the software is to control your printer but I'm using the Da Vinci 2.0 Duo and I don't think it can be controlled by anything but its native slicer software, am I wrong? If it can't control my printer, does that negate the streaming functionality? Thanks for the help

----------


## Marm

VLC should be able to handle webcam streaming....

----------


## truly_bent

VLC. Had to do a search for that one. In a world filled with acronyms, this site has more than most. Take your dictionary with you  :Smile:

----------


## dunginhawk

im more interested in that printed cradle model  :Smile:

----------


## asteinmark

> VLC should be able to handle webcam streaming....


How would VLC work?

----------


## ssayer

If all you want to do is to be able to have a cam in place and be able to view the cam from anywhere else, there are a ton of small IP cams available. Most IP cams come with a dns forwarding service as part of the package deal to handle IPs changing. Then use your PC's browser to view the live video, or use a program like Tinycam Monitor to view it from your tablet or smart phone.

This said, I'm not sure you'll be happy with any of the camera offerings that are available to fit totally INSIDE your enclosure. You'd be far better off cutting a smallish hole into it large enough for the lens of the camera to stick through and view everything...

----------


## asteinmark

> If all you want to do is to be able to have a cam in place and be able to view the cam from anywhere else, there are a ton of small IP cams available. Most IP cams come with a dns forwarding service as part of the package deal to handle IPs changing. Then use your PC's browser to view the live video, or use a program like Tinycam Monitor to view it from your tablet or smart phone.
> 
> This said, I'm not sure you'll be happy with any of the camera offerings that are available to fit totally INSIDE your enclosure. You'd be far better off cutting a smallish hole into it large enough for the lens of the camera to stick through and view everything...


My printer is 18.4x20x22 and my build area is only 5.9x7.8x7.8 I have about 6 inches of space on each side and can go about 9 inches high without interfering with the extruder. I appreciate your concern but I think I have enough space. What IP camera would you suggest and would they even work on a server I have no control over?

----------


## ssayer

Is 640x480 good enough, or would you need 720p?

----------


## dunginhawk

so I found a random microsoft lifecam laying around, and installed octoprint on my random pi i had laying around, and in ten minutes i have this  :Smile:

----------


## asteinmark

> Is 640x480 good enough, or would you need 720p?


At that point it would depend on pricing. Preferably I'm looking for HD for around $50 but I can go as high as $100 if necessary. I am a full time student after all.

----------


## asteinmark

> so I found a random microsoft lifecam laying around, and installed octoprint on my random pi i had laying around, and in ten minutes i have this


=

What printer are you using?

----------


## curious aardvark

teamviewer works better than vlc. 
That said it's been a few years since i played with vlc. I just use teamviewer these days.
And for the vast majority of purposes 640x480 should be good enough.

----------


## ssayer

640x480@20fps for $29.25:
http://www.amazon.com/D-Link-DCS-930.../dp/B00452V66G

----------


## ssayer

It says today only... 720p (and wide angle which makes it perfect for a 3d printer...) for $49.99

http://www.amazon.com/Funlux-Wireles.../dp/B00NGIQXYK

----------


## bshadown

> teamviewer works better than vlc. 
> That said it's been a few years since i played with vlc. I just use teamviewer these days.
> And for the vast majority of purposes 640x480 should be good enough.


But teamviever cant use an ip caméras right? I been using it for a while and i had a few conferences but only with others TV users. Just a dumb question.

----------


## nicanor76

this came up recently, looks like it's worth it to alot of people here.  Remote access control and camera for our printers:
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/s...nter/x/8907124

----------


## MercedesStolp

I am sharing my 3d monitoring setup with you -
A desktop PC running Windows 8.1
Webcam Timelapse software
AmCap software
Logitech Quickcam Pro 9000
Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920
A cheap tripod
An iPhone tripod (used to attach the HD webcam to the tripod)
Splashtop 2 Remote Desktop for iPad
Splashtop 2 Companion App for Windows
iPad/iPhone (for mobile/remote monitoring)


*

*

----------


## asteinmark

> I am sharing my 3d monitoring setup with you -
> A desktop PC running Windows 8.1
> Webcam Timelapse software
> AmCap software
> Logitech Quickcam Pro 9000
> Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920
> A cheap tripod
> An iPhone tripod (used to attach the HD webcam to the tripod)
> Splashtop 2 Remote Desktop for iPad
> ...


This is so much hardware and software just to look at your printer while away. This is ridiculous.

----------


## asteinmark

> It says today only... 720p (and wide angle which makes it perfect for a 3d printer...) for $49.99
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Funlux-Wireles.../dp/B00NGIQXYK


Thanks. It still says $49.99 for just yesterday but it's still priced that way. I'll probably try this.

----------


## asteinmark

> this came up recently, looks like it's worth it to alot of people here.  Remote access control and camera for our printers:
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/s...nter/x/8907124


Interesting claim that it works with any printer. Debatable whether it's worth the cost though.

----------


## Marm

Seriously, setup port forwarding on your router (Been so long I dont remember the specs to do it), And stream your webcam via VLC.  Easy peasy. 

VLC is a media player that will replace all your other (video) media players, works well on music too, but doesn't have the GUI to make flipping through albums easy.  But I have yet to find a file format that VLC can't handle.  I also have an app on my phone that controls the VLC player on my computer, so when I'm streaming a movie to the TV, I can control VLC like a normal remote.   Yeah, that's kinda obsolete with smart TV's and Players, but it's still cool.

----------


## asteinmark

> Seriously, setup port forwarding on your router (Been so long I dont remember the specs to do it), And stream your webcam via VLC.  Easy peasy. 
> 
> VLC is a media player that will replace all your other (video) media players, works well on music too, but doesn't have the GUI to make flipping through albums easy.  But I have yet to find a file format that VLC can't handle.  I also have an app on my phone that controls the VLC player on my computer, so when I'm streaming a movie to the TV, I can control VLC like a normal remote.   Yeah, that's kinda obsolete with smart TV's and Players, but it's still cool.


I'm at college so the router I use isn't mine. I don't think I can set up port forwarding.

----------


## Marm

Then your landline connection should have a static IP address set, you won't need to port forward.   Just stream using VLC.

----------


## asteinmark

> Then your landline connection should have a static IP address set, you won't need to port forward.   Just stream using VLC.


The IP isn't static. I can confirm that.

----------


## richardphat

> teamviewer works better than vlc. 
> That said it's been a few years since i played with vlc. I just use teamviewer these days.
> And for the vast majority of purposes 640x480 should be good enough.


I haven't use teamviewer in ages, but how is the bandwidth consumption? Just hate to see the internet bill exploding...

----------


## Marm

> The IP isn't static. I can confirm that.


It should be "static" for the time the printer and camera are functioning.    I have missed a lot of details in the thread, but if you're able to, just knowing the IP of the camera each time you run it, may be doable.

----------


## mwu

Here is what I do: https://plus.google.com/app/basic/st...a-5eae1b56e6ac

It streams to a youtube live event. You can watch it from anywhere. No port forwarding needed. No static IP needed. Bandwidth is just your system uploading it once. Youtube handles multiplexing it out to anyone who may be watching.

Technically this can be done with any computer and webcam, but a pi and pi cam is cheap.

If you want to be able to start / cancel prints remotely too, load the same pi up with octoprint. You won't be able to view the video stream through octoprint while you are live streaming to youtube.

----------


## asteinmark

Hey guys. Quick update here. I ended up buying the Raspberry Pi B+. The reason I waited so long is because I wanted to see how the Pi 2 performed and then decide which I needed. I chose not to get the Pi 2 because it shuts off when exposed to xenon light and I'm not 100% sure my printer doesn't use xenon lights and I may want to take pictures or use xenon light around it in the future. 

Anyway, I am having a problem. The Pi can't find my college's network, thus I can't connect via WiFi. I'm considering buying an ethernet cable but I'm not sure that will fix the problem. Will I need a router? Or is there a way to get the Pi recognize the campus network?

----------


## mwu

> The Pi can't find my college's network, thus I can't connect via WiFi. I'm considering buying an ethernet cable but I'm not sure that will fix the problem. Will I need a router? Or is there a way to get the Pi recognize the campus network?


I had similar issues getting a pi on wifi and found that I needed to unplug and reconnect the wifi usb stick after the pi boots. I tend to use ethernet on mine to avoid that annoyance. Of course my printer is right next to my router, so using a cable is not really an issue for me.

----------


## Wolfie

> Hey guys. Quick update here. I ended up buying the Raspberry Pi B+. The reason I waited so long is because I wanted to see how the Pi 2 performed and then decide which I needed. I chose not to get the Pi 2 because it shuts off when exposed to xenon light and I'm not 100% sure my printer doesn't use xenon lights and I may want to take pictures or use xenon light around it in the future. 
> 
> Anyway, I am having a problem. The Pi can't find my college's network, thus I can't connect via WiFi. I'm considering buying an ethernet cable but I'm not sure that will fix the problem. Will I need a router? Or is there a way to get the Pi recognize the campus network?


Trust me, your printer does NOT use xenon light.  And its not xenon light.  Xenon is a gas, not a light though its used to create light.  The gas is used in glass tubes inside photographic strobes (ie, camera flashes).  Your iPhone/cell phone does NOT have one either, those use LEDs.  The lights in your printer are probably LEDs.  Xenon flashes are extremely short duration light sources so are ideal for photography as it produces a slightly cool white light thats extremely intense.  It does it by charging a capacitor with high voltage and then dumping it as an arc of high voltage as a spark through the tube filled with the xenon gas.  When the gas is so energized, it emits a bright white light.

As for the Pi, its the light FROM a xenon flash (and potentially other short duration high intensify light sources) and some laser pointers that could trigger it.  So, don't take pictures using a high power camera strobe or point a laser pointer directly at the CPU regulator on the board and it won't shut off.

----------


## ssayer

OR put a case on it to shield the offending component from the light source...

----------


## mwu

> OR put a case on it to shield the offending component from the light source...


Yea, I was gonna say. Stopping light would be an easy solution. Here's a great vid exploring the effect, it's cause, and preventing it using some blue tack: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrDfRCi1UV0

An opaque epoxy would probably also work.

----------


## taskman

I use http://bambuser.com/
It keeps your previous streams so you can go back to see what happened and you can monitor the machine through your cellphone

Here is a previous broadcast
Sorry for the bad view, the camera started going lose at some point
http://bambuser.com/v/5297955

----------

